# Great Online Plants! :)



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I found a place to order plants online. The variety isn't that great, but I'm totally fine with it. And.. best part.. FREE SHIPPING!  They ship to all over, even Canada (I couldn't find any sites that ship to Canada).

http://aqmagic.com/

I was reading a few other forums and it seems this is a great place to shop from.. They send you just the rhizome/root of plants, so there is no "melt down" in your tank, it just grows anew. 

They have NANO MARIMO!  
Also there is a really cool bamboo shelter, that would look epic with moss on top.
I got a large tank off the side of the road that holds water, with a stand, filter and heater for free. I'm cleaning it and selling it to fund my 17 gallon tank with plants, and I may need a new lamp. 

My list:
Nano marimo 5 pack - x2
Star moss - x2
Anubias barteri Gold - x2
Natural Bamboo Shelter for Shrimp, Pleco and Fish - x1
Fissidens zippelianus - x1
Giant Marimo Ball - x1
Total - $58.88 
I have to cut down on this list a lot, depending on how much I sell my tank for.

Just thought you guys should check this site out


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! This will come in handy when I move and set up my tanks again with soil on in the substrate.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought the nano moss balls from them a few months ago (a lot us on here did at the time) and they were excellent and shipped really quickly! They even offered to replace the full package if I wasn't 100% satisfied with my purchase, I keep the first shipment for free. Excellent service.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

nice link! Thanks!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I bought the nano moss balls from them a few months ago (a lot us on here did at the time) and they were excellent and shipped really quickly! They even offered to replace the full package if I wasn't 100% satisfied with my purchase, I keep the first shipment for free. Excellent service.


Good to know  It seems pretty good.
Is only your first shipment from them free?


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Funny you posted this, I was just looking on Ebay and found this same seller and he's selling the Nano Marimo Balls for a lot less then they have on the site.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Moss-Ball-x...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cc39313d9#ht_7922wt_1094

I've never tried live plants, just too busy most of the time, but this makes me want to at least try the marimo.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are cheaper on Ebay, but the shipping costs via eBay and it actually ends up costing more than from the site


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm... maybe. Depends on if I win the ebay bid for less then the price on the official site. Still considering though. I might wait til I upgrade Bettabettabetta to a split 10 gallon to mess with life plants. So so so want a second fish. And those big ears on AB are calling to me!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Well no, they said if I wasn't happy with my nanos, they would replace them and the shipping for free and let me keep the ones I wasn't happy with  I payed $6.90 off eBay for mine with shipping. The website is saying it's $5.90 for the nanos plus $5.90 shipping for me :S


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohh I see. It's free shipping for orders over $50. Guess I will just spend over $50 and it will be a savings overall.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I just bought some nanos. 5 pack. it was only 11.80 which I don't think it that bad.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

How long does it take to receive your order?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It said 5-9 business days for US/Canada, less time in capitals/large cities..
I actually just ordered $50 worth of stuff to get free shipping (plants and that lovely bamboo shelter) last night, I will say when I get my stuff, and post on quality of plants received.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

mine said 2-5 business working days, and with that I should get mine anywhere from tomorrow to Friday. I'll definitely let you guys know though


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I paid with paypal and it stills says awaiting payment for me.. 
Did you use Fedex? I just used the standard so I could get free shipping.. Cause $50 is enough money spent for me haha


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I used paypal as well and I got a conformation e-mail that they got paid right away. I have no idea who their shipping it with. But if I dont receive it this week I'll e-mail them and ask


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm expecting mine to take a bit longer since I'm in a small Canadian town.
I got the email too.
But on the website, under account, under order status, at the bottom is still says awaiting payment.
Anyways, I'm HOPING for Friday, hehe. But if it's not in by next Thursday night I will send an email.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

huh mine says "processed & shipped" so I guess sometime this week


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I purchased a little over an hour ago and said I paid, but unverified? I didn't get up to the $50 and so paid for shipping but there was no option UPS/Fedex/etc. just how much the shipping charge was.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think they look over each order individually, it says it can take up to 2 days for them to process it. As long as you have a receipt in your email you are fine.. 
Also I think you need to put it in the "notes" when you are ordering if you want something other than standard air, and they work that in? Not sure.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

AQ magic offers great prices, but research your plants before getting them!

Most hobbyists on planted tank forums will say that "Star moss - x2" is not a true aquatic moss, and it will slowly die in your aquarium over a month or two. The seller has a few mosses that don't seem to be true aquatics. Otherwise, his products are fine. Since it takes so long for plants from his location to arrive though, I wouldn't recommend getting the really fussy/delicate plant species from him, simply because there's less likelihood that they'll survive the shipment.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What're the odds. I changed out the star moss and a few other things. It said the star moss wouldn't thrive in my hard water  I bought java moss and Christmas moss instead.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah, good good  Those are true aquatic mosses


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm now a little worried. I recently placed an order with Aquamagic via eBay, and I've since heard that they don't ship "legally" and some shipments get confiscated by US Customs. I checked further into the negative eBay comments and there were a couple of comments that would seem to verify this situation.

Mr order has processed, so it's too late to cancel, but it's scary that they might not follow proper shipping procedures. 

I believe they are good about refunds in these situations, but I think I'll find somewhere else to get any future plants.

Le sigh. :?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, finally find a place that ships to Canada and that might happen. They better refund. D:<


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone received their plants yet?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

nope. but I have yet to check the mail. I'll go see if their there now


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No, I may send an email to them tomorrow :/ Even though it's still in the time frame that they have listed lol.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Nope not yet, although I might not have gotten mail yet. I'll check again later


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think my order would fit in the mailbox hehe. Don't know if they deliver mail this late in the day.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I sent them an email even though it's only been 5 days, just to check up on it.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Nope, and of course all the warmer weather we were having has passed and we're back into cold, so I fear they may end up DOA.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol, it's always cold here ^^ 
I thought they had heat packs?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

They didn't mention heat packs, but I can hope, right?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Nope no plants...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ugh, so intense.. like.. when will they come!? D:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I received an email saying to allow 6-8 days. Today is 7 for me but I think most of you ordered before I did...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

It's been 11 days now for me. They said to allow 10-11 more days 5 days ago so I guess I just wait some more.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I got mine yesterday. They were healthy and alive.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Good to hear, I received driftwood string in the mail yesterday with a note that the bamboo caves were "no stock" but I ordered 2 other plants and the nano moss balls...


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I got mine the other day. They're alive but in about a million pieces, not sure I'm gonna use them.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine came 
They look good to me. The apongeton is already sprouting a new stem from being in the bag that long o.o 
I'm QTing now. I got WAY more than 5x5cm of java moss!
My gold anubias and bamboo shelter did NOT come, there was a sticker that said allow 2-4 days for additional delivery, so yay more waiting. And I think I ordered wendtii crypts and they sent tropica? Hm I'll have to look into it.
I'll post pics later. The envelope said "home ornaments" -rolls eyes-


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Glad to hear yours came. They only sent my driftwood string and had 3 days of emailing back and forth until said they will re-send the items ugh.


----------

